# Lets just hand Miami the Championship and Shaq the MVP award now.



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

Shaq looks like he's ready to terrorize the league roght now. He looks like his 99-2000 self. He's gonna show the whole world that the Lakers should of kept him instead of<strike> that Jordan wannabee ballhoggong rapist </strike>a joke of a superstar in KO BE Cryant.<font color=blue>( I have stated many times that we do NOT tolerate bashing or namecalling/changing of team names or team members! UNACCEPTABLE. trm) </font>


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes a Lakers Heat championship would be great but teams like the Spurs, Pacers, Mavs, and Twolves can compete with the Heat. No one else.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Yes a Lakers Heat championship would be great but teams like the Spurs, Pacers, Mavs, and Twolves can compete with the Heat. No one else.


Drop the Mavs and add the Pistons!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

This pic is better!!!

*Diesel Power!!!*


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

yeah .. trimspa baby


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

Miami is gonna tear up the league with a pissed off and motivated Shaquille O'Neal. * shudders *


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> Miami is gonna tear up the league with a pissed off and motivated Shaquille O'Neal. * shudders *



i actually agree wit u mack


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ahhhh, now it all makes sense, you're a Shaq jocker. 

And sorry, the Heat aren't going to win the championship and Shaq certainly isn't going to get an MVP. The porkshakes will continue to be his downfall.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> Miami is gonna tear up the league with a pissed off and motivated Shaquille O'Neal. * shudders *


cept wade cant make an entry pass without commiting a TO 

     


ps. where you live in vegas?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Ahhhh, now it all makes sense, you're a Shaq jocker.
> 
> And sorry, the Heat aren't going to win the championship and Shaq certainly isn't going to get an MVP. The porkshakes will continue to be his downfall.


We agree.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dont get exited about Lamar or Kobe.

And sorry the Lakers arent going to go to the Playoffs and Kobe wont win MVP.
Watch Kobe decline and be the new Orlando Magic.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Ahhhh, now it all makes sense, you're a Shaq jocker.
> 
> And sorry, the Heat aren't going to win the championship and Shaq certainly isn't going to get an MVP. The porkshakes will continue to be his downfall.





:laugh: And whats wrong with being a Shaq jocker? He's a winner, period? I rather jock a winner in Shaq than a<strike> Sorry *** raping loser in KO BE Cryant like *YOU* do. </strike>:nonono: 
Who the hell is gonna stop Shaq when he's at 325- 330 pounds like he looks now? Npbody could check him when he was slow and 350. Wade unlike Kobe will pass the ball to Shaq more effenciently and Shaq will score alot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Dont get exited about Lamar or Kobe.
> 
> And sorry the Lakers arent going to go to the Playoffs and Kobe wont win MVP.


I'll be sure to bump this thread in April when the Lakers are in the playoffs. 



> Watch Kobe decline and be the new Orlando Magic.


How are the Lakers the Orlando Magic of last season? Seriously, that's homerism or something.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Funny, to me he looks a big larger in the 1st pic than the 2nd pic. Looks like there are some weeks (where he worked out to trim some more) between the 2 pics, which I know there aren't. Looks great either way.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Dont get exited about Lamar or Kobe.
> 
> And sorry the Lakers arent going to go to the Playoffs and Kobe wont win MVP.
> Watch Kobe decline and be the new Orlando Magic.





Finally somebody with common sense. I actually think the Lakers will be miles worse than the Magic. T-mac actually lead a team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Shaq would have to have the best season of his career in order for the Heat to be a serious contender. At this point, the best thing they have going for them is that they play in the east. If they were in the west, we'd be talking about whether or not they will make the playoffs. Of course, after the Pistons dominated the best team in the west last season, its unlikely that the whole "they can cruise their way to the finals with Shaq because theyre in the east" angle is legit anymore. 

I could easily see the Heat struggling to make the playoffs in the east. They just dont have the firepower after Shaq. Wade is a good player, but he doesnt fit Shaqs game well. He likes to get to the rim, and he lacks a three point shot. Shaq clogs the lane and enhances the game of three point shooters by getting them open shots. 

I think the Pacers and Pistons will be the best two teams in the east again, and the margin is getting larger by the year. This year the Nets dropped out of the easts elite, and both the Pacers and Pistons either got better through trades or through experience.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Ahhhh, now it all makes sense, you're a Shaq jocker.
> 
> And sorry, the Heat aren't going to win the championship and Shaq certainly isn't going to get an MVP. The porkshakes will continue to be his downfall.


*HATER!!!*

Yall said you wouldnt believe it until you actually saw Shaq in shape,and now that you've seen it ur still not happy!!!:laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many rings does Shaq have without Kobe? 

Seriously, you don't have to cry publicly, it's already clear Shaq's best days are behind him. Let it go, move to Miami, and stalk Shaq's jock there.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> Wade unlike Kobe will pass the ball to Shaq more effenciently and Shaq will score alot.


Just to be clear, was watching Wade turn the ball over again and again in the Olympics, what convinced you that he'd be able to pass the ball to Shaq efficiently? Or did I miss the press conference, where all the Eastern Conference head coaches got together and announced that they won't try to deny any entry passes to Shaq this year?


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

Shaq by himself can win at least 40 games in the East.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> *HATER!!!*
> ...


Seen what? The pic below taken on the exact same day makes him look like he has gained weight. In other words, it's beyond foolish to assume he has made progress until we actually see him on the court.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> Shaq by himself can win at least 40 games in the East.


Shaq by himself never has and never will win a championship. Any counter Mack Tick?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Seen what? The pic below taken on the exact same day makes him look like he has gained weight. In other words, it's beyond foolish to assume he has made progress until we actually see him on the court.


End of thread.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> How many rings does Shaq have without Kobe?





The real question should be How many rings did Shaq have before Phil Jackson. He had alot more to do with Shaq winning a ring than Ko ***** ever did. You could of put any guard from T-Mac to Jason Richardson in KO BE's place during those threepeat years and the lakers still would of won. Shaq and Phil were just that damn good. :yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Shaq would have to have the best season of his career in order for the Heat to be a serious contender. At this point, the best thing they have going for them is that they play in the east. If they were in the west, we'd be talking about whether or not they will make the playoffs. Of course, after the Pistons dominated the best team in the west last season, its unlikely that the whole "they can cruise their way to the finals with Shaq because theyre in the east" angle is legit anymore.
> 
> I could easily see the Heat struggling to make the playoffs in the east. They just dont have the firepower after Shaq. Wade is a good player, but he doesnt fit Shaqs game well. He likes to get to the rim, and he lacks a three point shot. Shaq clogs the lane and enhances the game of three point shooters by getting them open shots.
> ...


Ur a *HATER* too but u already knew that!!!

I guess E.J. is garbage and having 4 of the Top 30 3pt shooters in the league (E.J.,Person,Rasual and Jones) wont help any???

The Pistons are no joke but the Pacers are gonna get smacked!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> *HATER!!!*
> ...


Look at the thread below this and look at shaqs boxing pic hes still a fatass and with Steve francis v2 passing to him he should do real well


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

*Lool at these pics*




























:laugh: You faker fans/Kobe lovers needs to stop being in denial. You know damn well Shaq is in better shape than the year before, it just hurts your hearts to see that. :laugh: :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Mack Tick, you can do better than that. Anyone that hasn't camped out and built a tree house in Shaq's jock knows that Jordan and Pippen also didn't win a title without Phil Jackson. But does that mean Pippen was expendable? No, not if you’re a sane, thinking basketball fan.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Ur a *HATER* too but u already knew that!!!
> 
> I guess E.J. is garbage and having 4 of the Top 30 3pt shooters in the league (E.J.,Person,Rasual and Jones) wont help any???
> ...


Sorry I'm not as optimistic about the Heat as you are, I guess thats because I'm not a lunatic.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

:laugh: Mack Tick, thats cute. What the **** is a EHL anyway, punk?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

add me to your club mackten


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Seen what? The pic below taken on the exact same day makes him look like he has gained weight. In other words, it's beyond foolish to assume he has made progress until we actually see him on the court.





















Ur a *HATER!!!*:devil: 

End of story...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Edit: Nevermind....


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

BE REALISTIC
END OF STORY!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

if he was Lakers he would have been the Best Center and make a difference.

Now that he is in Miami he is lazy fat *** who cant make a difference, funny how things change when a new players comes to a new team.

Now Lamar is the next Magic and Caron the next Paul Pierce.

Shaq is just fat and Lazy and cant make a difference.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Lool at these pics*



> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaq:










Shaq: 










Shaq: 










UR haters d00ds*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq by himself never has and never will win a championship. Any counter Mack Tick?



Exact-ta-mondo



Mack Ten isnt worth it. You guys would be better off arguing with your dog.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But you still reply to my thread huh?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> But you still reply to my thread huh Coccksucker?


Looks like you are asking for a suspension. Which would be much needed.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

to say he will never win a championsip ever is nonsense.
Maybe he will or wont but he is pretty good chance.
His chance of getting a championship arent 0%.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> if he was Lakers he would have been the Best Center and make a difference.
> 
> Now that he is in Miami he is lazy fat *** who cant make a difference, funny how things change when a new players comes to a new team.
> ...


Anyone here say any of these things? :uhoh:


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like you are asking for a suspension. Which would be much needed.




What are you, the BBB. Net Vice Principal? :laugh: You gonna tell on me?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> to say he will never win a championsip ever is nonsense.
> Maybe he will or wont but he is pretty good chance.
> His chance of getting a championship arent 0%.


His chances of winning a championship aren't 0%. But neither are the Hawks.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> But you still reply to my thread huh Coccksucker?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like you are asking for a suspension. Which would be much needed.


Seriously, Mack Ten was pretty entertaining at first, but now it's getting annoying.

Where's the mods when you need them?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he does look thinner, BUT how about trying to dispute EHL's quote?


> In other words, it's beyond foolish to assume he has made progress until we actually see him on the court.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

quick edit and claim they are trying to frame you for telling the truth


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!


:laugh:



> Originally posted by <b>Mack Tick</b>!
> 
> 
> But you still reply to my thread huh Coccksucker?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hawks please!!??!!??!!

Come on i know you must have some hatred on Shaq because i seriously think 5 months ago that Shaq would be the savior to another championship rid for LA, now he is fat and cant make a difference where he wil struggle in the playoffs.

I heard several posters from the Lakers board that the new Lakers are the Lakers of the 80's.

Damian mentioning Caron will be a Paul Pierce and wouldnt trade for Chandler.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Hawks please!!??!!??!!
> 
> Come on i know you must have some hatred on Shaq because i seriously think 5 months ago that Shaq would be the savior to another championship rid for LA, now he is fat and cant make a difference where he wil struggle in the playoffs.
> ...


Why are you listening to Damian? He is a kid. What does a kid know about NBA basketball? That's your first mistake. He is one of the most exaggerated posters on this site.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Hawks please!!??!!??!!
> 
> Come on i know you must have some hatred on Shaq because i seriously think 5 months ago that Shaq would be the savior to another championship rid for LA, now he is fat and cant make a difference where he wil struggle in the playoffs.


Shaq has been fat (for an NBA player) going on about 3 years now. Where have you been, Lakers fans have been saying this years. What a lot of Lakers fans have also said for years is that Shaq is a dominant player and will probably continue to be for a short (~2 years) while longer. No self respecting person says Shaq "can't make a difference". 



> I heard several posters from the Lakers board that the new Lakers are the Lakers of the 80's.


You heard/read wrong.



> Damian mentioning Caron will be a Paul Pierce and wouldnt trade for Chandler.


No, I believe he said that he was compared to Paul Pierce and that he has more potential than Chandler. He has been compared to Pierce and may or may not turn out to be a better player than Chandler.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Hawks please!!??!!??!!
> 
> Come on i know you must have some hatred on Shaq because i seriously think 5 months ago that Shaq would be the savior to another championship rid for LA, now he is fat and cant make a difference where he wil struggle in the playoffs.
> ...


Quit twisting our words yeah?
NOBODY said Shaq would get us the championship for sure. Even before he was traded we've known he's on the decline and it would soon be Kobe's team. And it doesn't make a difference that he's on the Heat. I still like him as a player and really appreciate what he did for our franchise.

NOBODY said Caron will be Paul Pierce. Maybe that he has potential to be that great and plays similarly to Paul Pierce (minus his shooting).

What about you Miami fans that probably thought 
"Oh, Shaq is over the hill. He'll never save the Lakers with the way he plays these days"

But now it's more like
"YES, CHAMPIONSHIP HERE WE COME. THE DIESAL IS LOOKING THINNER, THAT MEANS WE WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP!"
 

I know I twisted your guys' words also, but just trying to prove a point.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow Shaq does look skinnier. That's a good thing for Miami and a bad thing for the rest of the L. But we'll just have to see during the season if he can hold up and prove everyone that's doubting his dominance wrong.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not fair bballlife, my dog is extremely intelligent.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I though Damian was a well respected person.

no reason why i shouldnt believe him

Lamar has been lazy for the last first 4 seasons except in Miami how do u know he wont go to his LA ways.

Wow are u seriuous before the game of LA and Detroit, LA was always the favorite to win.
I dont think u expected them to lose did you? I certainly didnt i predicted the Lakers at 4 or 5.

He might on the decline but a healthy Shaq wont make a difference??

I think Miami has a chance to win another championship not that i am saying they will but they certainly have a chance.
Same with the Pacers,Spurs,Minnesota,and Rockets.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> That's not fair bballlife, my dog is extremely intelligent.


Is your dog Clifford? You know, the big red dog?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Is your dog Clifford? You know, the big red dog?


Bah! Here's my dog at 9 weeks: 

















And now:


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

*The new Kobe jersey.*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Do people remember the last time a championship was handed out this early?

Dwyane Wade couldn't make a post entry pass if Shaq's under the basket with no one defending him.

It might just be me but I think gaining Shaq doesn't really make Miami that much better than they were last year. It absolutely changes the whole dynamic of their team and leaves them weaker at PF and SF.

I honestly wouldn't be shocked to see Orlando win the Division. Shaq's good, and is still a top five player in the game, and the best center.. but the blueprint for stoping Shaq led teams is out there, just watch the Finals. If such a defense could frustrate Kobe, imagine what it'd do to Dwyane Wade.

Also the thing people don't notice is, Shaq's in better shape yes, but that doesn't mean he won't still be lazy on the defensive end of on the floor. It doesn't mean that he's going to be running the court any better than before... it just means he lost weight.

Don't get carried away people.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I expect Orlando to get smoked this season. Around 30 wins.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!


:laugh: 

Holy! 

You must keep him outside now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mack Ten, either you save us the trouble and quickly edit all the masking and obnoxious/provocative comments you made in this thread or we'll just suspend you and move this thread to the trash.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Mack Ten, either you save us the trouble and quickly edit all the masking and obnoxious/provocative comments you made in this thread or we'll just suspend you and move this thread to the trash.


:twave:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He actually looks pretty tub in that picture. It's good that he might be in very good shape, but that doesn't make Miami good enough to win the title. They still don't have enough talent around him to win it all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> *HATER!!!*
> ...


Those actually aren't very good pictures. I do believe that he is in much better shape than he was last season. However, I don't think he's close to how he was in his rookie year. We'll see when he puts that jersey on. What he needs to really work on is his endurance.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Mack Ten, either you save us the trouble and quickly edit all the masking and obnoxious/provocative comments you made in this thread or we'll just suspend you and move this thread to the trash.



finally...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Do even the biggest homers think he'll be some 29 PPG, 79 game force?

Plus I think his 11 teammates might make a difference. Detroit didn't really have the best or second-best player in the Finals.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

What irritates me is the way Laker fans treat Shaq now that he isn't in LA anymore. C'mon dudes, you're smarter than that. Live with the fact that the most dominant player in the NBA isn't in your team anymore. 

And yeah, Shaq hasn't and never will win a title alone.. since you need a team to even play a basketball game. *sigh* 

These are the reasons I hate the Lakers. Their fans are all bad salesmen. They criticize whoever they don't have, but praise them when they get them. I'm not saying some Heat fans aren't like this, but all I'm saying is that there are more Laker fans doing this. 

Is it too bitter to see that Shaq is more motivated in Miami than he was in LA? And how can you say that he will never ever win a championship again? It's just plain idiotic to say things like those because you never know. Don't come back to me with some stupid Atlanta Hawks argument either, because I'm sure you know what you're talking about. Stop trying to sound smart and stop dodging the question. 

You think your answer was smart EHL? Well, it wasn't. You just proved that you can't make a mature agreement. It's like... 

Some guy:"Yeah, there's still a chance that it will rain tomorrow"

EHL: "Oh yeah, there's a chance that the world will end too."

^^ That was exactly what you said, very immature. You're smart, I know that, but what you said wasn't. It wasn't very pleasing to read either.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

This thread may be locked soon, if so, maybe I'll start a thread on this topic, but i'm curious as to what people think. (I'm really not interested in "Ur a Hater" "Hahaha", namecalling, etc.)

Even granting Shaq in the best shape of the the last few years, how much does that help his game as it currently exists, actually? It clearly improves his stamina, but what else? One of his best attributes is that he is the strongest player in the game. Carrying less weight and being more strong doesn't really help that aspect of his game much. 

Weighing less, that certainly puts less strain on his joints NOW, but doesn't reverse the wear and tear he's been putting on his knees. And he's still a huge human being. 

Arthitis is a degenerative disease. The surgery got rid of the worst of the pain, but it cannot (from what i understand) stop the progression of it in his toe. 

Next March he'll turn 33, and he has a lot of miles on him. 

Obviouisly, last year, having the worst season of his career, he was still among the best players in the game. That won't change. But it mystifies me that people seem to think that losing pounds and adding muscle and even copping a new and improved attitude is going undo the inevitable aging process that all people go through.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I think if he's in better shape he'll play better on one-day's rest or back-to-backs, especially in the playoffs. Plus he could be nore able to step up his D.

We'll see.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha laker and heat fans...you both deserve each other. Easily the two most arrogant fan bases. Heat fans were talking garbage even before they got Shaq.

Sorry. It had to be said. It's nothing personal, I love you all. But you know it's true. And I think non-heat-laker fans know it's true.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hey its not only Lakers fans and Miami fans also other team fans.

Funny how Boozer was in the Cavs he was a top 10 PF now that he moved to another team he is a top 20PF.

Same with Kobe when he was choosing betwen the Lakers and the Clippers some lakers fans called him arrogant becuase of what the Lakers management did for Kobe now that he is on the Lakers he isnt arrogant, he is innocent and a good overall guy.
I actually didnt like Shaq, why? because he was so good and Lakers were a team that i hated most.Also the reason with Kobe i meant he is always clutch in key moments.
Oh man i wanted NJ,Philly,and Pacers to win a NBA Championship.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq at the VMA's last night was cut up! He looked like he's serious about winning in Miami, and I don't doubt him at all. As a Laker fan, I'm somewhat resentful because he sure as hell didn't keep himself in that kind of shape while he was a Laker, but that's all in the past. Shaq was unstoppable last time he was in this kind of condition. If his conditioning can help his body hold up thorough out the season, he'll take Miami as far as they've ever been and beyond!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Same with Kobe when he was choosing betwen the Lakers and the Clippers some lakers fans called him arrogant becuase of what the Lakers management did for Kobe now that he is on the Lakers he isnt arrogant, he is innocent and a good overall guy.
> I actually didnt like Shaq, why? because he was so good and Lakers were a team that i hated most.Also the reason with Kobe i meant he is always clutch in key moments.
> Oh man i wanted NJ,Philly,and Pacers to win a NBA Championship.


Most players as good as Kobe and Shaq are arrogant, and why shouldn't they be? They are the best of the best, and anyone who questions their ability to stay on topic is basically feeding their arrogance. If I'm the best player in the world, and you say I can't do something on the court... I'll go out, & do it with as much flare, flash, and style just so you can't stand it!!!!!!! It's just their way of pointing the finger back in your face, that you once pointed in their face before they did what you thought they couldn't.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Do even the biggest homers think he'll be some 29 PPG, 79 game force?
> 
> Plus I think his 11 teammates might make a difference. Detroit didn't really have the best or second-best player in the Finals.


I dont think Shaq has ever played 79 games in a season but I dont see why he cant average 29ppg!!!Hes not just playing in the East hes playing in the Southeast division!!!Other then J.O./Big Ben and Sheed (none of which can stop him) who will be guarding him???

He *wont* have to bang with any of them cuz they're *all* out West!!!

Yao
Duncan
K.G.
C-Webb
Brand
B-Mill
Maloire
Dampier
Amare
Vlade
Reef
Gasol
Swift
Camby
Nene
K-Mart
Rasho
Kandi Man
Brown
Randolph 
Ratliff

Shaq could average 29ppg in the East!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah but dont tell me you liked it?

every almost atleast superstars are arrogant look at Tmac,Kobe,Shaq,AI,and Vince.

I know that in the Lakers board about 1week before FA can sign someone posted rumors of Kobe close to going to LaClippers and several posters saying Kobe is selfish ******* and all the stuff.
I dont blame them though it is quite normal i was actually pissed Alston didnt resigned with Miami.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Shaq could average 50 points for all I care, the blueprint for stopping his teams is on the market, and everyone saw it on national TV. Let Shaq get his 30 points, just keep him in single-man and do your best to deny and draw a charge or whatever. Force him to play defense, make him foul you. 

On the other side, force the rest of his team to beat you. This Heat team has Dwayne Wade (who Argentina and Puerto Rico showed us you can give him 2 or 3 steps to counter his quickness since he can't shoot), Eddie Jones (who can shoot, but certainly has lost a step), and....well, that's it. Rasual Butler? Udonis Haslem? Person? These are nice guys to have coming off your bench, but I wouldn't want them starting or being forced to do anything significant. MAKE THEM BEAT YOU, and the Heat won't.

*waits for flames from Heat fans telling him how great the supporting cast is*


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

On a side note, could Mack Ten or a mod please delete that Bryant in a prison uniform picture? It's really destroying the view of the thread...maybe a resize? It's just really annoying to have to scroll side to side to see all the text.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

ahhhh

Shaq supporting cast is quite good do you actually think Wade all he did was dunk in his rookie season he made severals of Jumpshots to get close to the games.
But nevertheless he excels in driving to the basket.
EJ who has been good and been our 3 straight leading scorer althougfh that will change now with Shaq.

Rasual Butler decent 3point shooter almost like 46%3P.
Person a pure shooter.
Haslem quite underrated but neverthelessi think he will improve.
Dorell.....hmm nevermind
Malik decent Jumper and defensively
Doleac a big man who can hit midrange shots or from 3.
Damon who was 2nd in assist to turnover ratio good backup PG.
Dooling dont know much about him.

I am optimistic i just think that supporting cast is quite good not great but good.

Matt85163, is that what you wanted to hear?


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

to matt^^that post is the most logical one in this thread.

(actually there are good ones but whenever Mack Ten (has-been rapper) posts, it kinda gets all muddled in here.)


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

**Edited-Don't mask curse or call out members on the public boards. Send a PM if you have personal agenda with someone**


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think Shaq has ever played 79 games in a season but I dont see why he cant average 29ppg!!!Hes not just playing in the East hes playing in the Southeast division!!!Other then J.O./Big Ben and Sheed (none of which can stop him) who will be guarding him???
> ...


So are you going to forfeit the 30 games you play against Western teams, or is Shaq just going to sit out those games?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lets just hand Miami the Championship and Shaq the MVP award now.*



> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes a Lakers Heat championship would be great but teams like the Spurs, Pacers, Mavs, and Twolves can compete with the Heat. No one else.


Not the Kings?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> So are you going to forfeit the 30 games you play against Western teams, or is Shaq just going to sit out those games?


no he'll dominate those games too.....unlike the other O'Neal in the East


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

everybody stop bringing the olympics with wade's performance. 

cus theres 1 thing nobody is mentioning. The foreign teams played zone defense, one that isnt allowed in the nba. Yes, I know zone is allowed, but there is no defensive 3 seconds in international rules, which allows for the foreign teams to clog up the middle all possesion long, and which cant be done in the nba (happens to be because of shaq). Thats what hurt Wade, with the lane being permantly clogged , and which wont happen in the nba. Wade has proven to be a very effecient scorer (46 % as a damn rookie), and you wont see many, if at all 1-8 like nights from him in the league. 

Now with the long range shots. Wade could make some. Hes not great at them by any means, but he has range and just needs the consistentcy. He hit some bog 3's last year, (one to beat the Hornets in the playoffs), and Wade is a hard worker who with time will improve that shot of his. He isnt a lazy player by any means

now to shaq, its obvious he lost some weight. Nobody could be for sure how much, but I could almost guarntee you he will be in good shaoe by November. Hes been working with the same trainer that worked with Odom last year. If he could turn Odom into a 80 game per season player, and work with Odom to make the drastic diffference to Lamar's physique that is evident, there is no doubt he could get shaq into shape by the season. Shaq has admitted that he only used to work out once a day, but with this new trainer, hes been workin out twice a day, and the results are obvious so far. Other celebs were commenting on it before they even showed him on television for gods sake.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> So are you going to forfeit the 30 games you play against Western teams, or is Shaq just going to sit out those games?


I meant that he wouldnt be playing them on a regular basis!!!

Only having to play those PF/C's twice instead of 4-5 times a season will save *a lot* of wear and tear on his body!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If we're gonna use Wade's olympic performances, it's gonna be a good time making fun of Melo all Fall.....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> no he'll dominate those games too.....unlike the other O'Neal in the East


Funny, considering Jermaine only scored 19.4 ppg, 10.0 rpg and 2.4 bpg in games against Eastern Conference teams last season, meaning he had better averaged in all three major statistical categories against the West last season. I can't believe how big this misconception that players numbers will just go down because they move to the Western Conference is, and vice versa. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> *HATER!!!*
> ...





> Ur a HATER too but u already knew that!!!





> Ur a HATER!!!
> 
> End of story...


God you are so annoying.

*HOMER!!!*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nonono:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U people said u wanted proof that Shaq was is in shape,yet now that u have it ur still talkn ****!!!:laugh: 

*HATERS!!!*


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> I could easily see the Heat struggling to make the playoffs in the east. They just dont have the firepower after Shaq. Wade is a good player, but he doesnt fit Shaqs game well. He likes to get to the rim, and he lacks a three point shot. Shaq clogs the lane and enhances the game of three point shooters by getting them open shots.


True, but you're forgetting that play with Shaq makes it easier to hit open shots. We'll start seeing guys we never thought of as good shooters making a decent percentage the way Fox, Fisher, Lue did when they played for LA.  They signed Wesley Person, who can hit open shots, Eddie Jones can hit open shots, Butler can, and I think Wade can improve. I'm still not convince that they're even a contender in the east, but if Shaq is getting fit, that's something to be excited about.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Weren't we supposed to hand over the championship to the Lakers last season?

There is a reason there are 82 games played first. There is a reason the playoffs are played out instead of handing it over to a team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> ...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Do u have any prove that he will be lazy in Miami?
There is prove that Shaq has workedout tremendouesly and Wadecaroneddie posted that he has never praticed 2 times a day.

I dont really care what u think but you disvalue Shaq even if Lazy he won you along with Kobe a 3 championships and 4Finals apperance with LA.
But at age 32 he cant make another team a championship?
I really dont see how Pacers are better than the Heat but thats my opinions anyways.
Same could be said with Odom what makes you so sure that he wont return to his LA ways with being a pothead again and get suspended indefinitely?


----------



## CMC (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, I really like the Heat if everything works out.

First, people are seriously overlooking some of the Heat's surrounding players this year.

Sure Wade's not the shooter you'd like him to be, but they did sign Damon Jones and added Wesley Person, plus they already had Eddie Jones, all of whom can spread the D out a little with their outside shooting ability. Also, Damon Jones can be a pretty steady PG for you in the pinch.

Then, you got some scrappy inside guys in Haslem and Malik Allen, both of whom can help shaq man the middle, meaning more fuel down the stretch for the Diesel.

If things go like they should, the Heat should have a pretty strong roster next season, plus they still got the young cat Dorrell Wright waiting in the wings for Eddie Jones to call it a career or in case of injury.

They're contenders IMO.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I dont hate the lakers i hate Kobe when you have a team who can win a championship yr after yr you dont need change anything but thnaks to Kobe the "crybaby" wanna be the "only star" and now the lakers are just another team in the playoff but nothing special


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> I dont hate the lakers i hate Kobe when you have a team who can win a championship yr after yr you dont need change anything but thnaks to Kobe the "crybaby" wanna be the "only star" and now the lakers are just another team in the playoff but nothing special


:yes:

btw, sweet avatar


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Dont get exited about Lamar or Kobe.
> 
> And sorry the Lakers arent going to go to the Playoffs and Kobe wont win MVP.
> Watch Kobe decline and be the new Orlando Magic.


Kobe doesn't deserve to be on any form of the Orlando Magic or how they use to be. He has a better team too..so never compare anything with kobe to Orlando.... unless Kobe is ON orlando..


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


Thanks 
and sign me up to the Magic Resurrection club


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Do u have any prove that he will be lazy in Miami?


Uh, yes; the last 8 years of his career.



> There is prove that Shaq has workedout tremendouesly and Wadecaroneddie posted that he has never praticed 2 times a day.


Shaq said the same things last summer. In the end, he looked better, but only lost about 15 or 20 lbs during the summer. He needed to lose about 40 lbs. 



> I dont really care what u think but you disvalue Shaq even if Lazy he won you along with Kobe a 3 championships and 4Finals apperance with LA.


He didn't do anything by himself between 2000-2004, but he was obviously a huge part of the equation. Have I, or anyone else here, said otherwise? I don't understand why you're even mentioning this. 



> But at age 32 he cant make another team a championship?


Not when your 2nd best player is Wade, who isn't a good outside shooter by any stretch of the imagination. And not when you're banking on teams not guarding the entry pass and not guarding outside shooters. Remember, Shaq is turning *33* this season. He's not 28 anymore. If he was, I'd say the Heat would have a very good chance of winning a title, as 2000 Shaq was more dominant defensively than 2004 Shaq and significantly better at creating his own shot. 



> Same could be said with Odom what makes you so sure that he wont return to his LA ways with being a pothead again and get suspended indefinitely?


That's certainly possible, I never discounted that possibility. But at least Odom has shown that he can change his drug problems (see his 2003-2004 season). Shaq, on the other hand, hasn't changed his work ethic since 2000. And since Odom is far younger, I'm willing to give his emotional development the benefit of the doubt over Shaq's.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Motivated Shaq= scary...we all know he is just getting into shape to win a ring with miami and then go back to Orlando his first love and win a ring with the Magic b/c we got screwed of a ring twice..first with Shaq and then with Tmac....lol....that would be sweet if shaq+tmac reunited when tmacs contract w/ rockets is up...i seriously doubt it though..but imagine:

Shaq
Dwight
Hill
Tmac
Who cares???


0% chance of that happening but it'd be sweet...

anyways im happy w/ what the magic have now..as long as they get out of the 1st round this year.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> haha laker and heat fans...you both deserve each other. Easily the two most arrogant fan bases. Heat fans were talking garbage even before they got Shaq.
> 
> Sorry. It had to be said. It's nothing personal, I love you all. But you know it's true. And I think non-heat-laker fans know it's true.


:yes: I've been thinking that for the past few weeks. Didn't want to say it, but hey, it came out your lips(or your keyboard) not mine.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> I could care less if it was pleasing for you to read or not. Fact is that Shaq isn’t going to win a championship if he can’t beat the Pacers and Pistons to get to the Finals. If you think the Heat can beat this year’s Pacers or Pistons, that’s your opinion. Doesn’t mean anyone is going to take it seriously. It wouldn’t blow my mind if the Heat won, but it would certainly be very surprising to me if they even get to the Finals, where they’ll probably have an even worse chance of winning.


That was more pleasing to read than some unfunny sarcastic comment though.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

shaq's beginning to have mike tyson parallels (i know, kobe has some too!). 

anyway, noone denies that shaq healthy, motivated and in shape is as scary a player as the league has. he just hasn't had much of any of those 3 in a while. now, he's still great even without the health, motivation or stamina. but it's frustrating that it hasn't been important enough for him in years past to be in top shape for the season. it's actually a sad commentary that people are saying that THIS is the year, 4 years removed from the last time he entered a season in top form. he's the guy who demanded to be traded, in part because he wasn't offered a huge extension beyond the $60M he's owed the next 2 season, and NOW he's got the motivation he needs to be a beast?

shaq's going to dominate and do his thing. his health will drive how much damage he does. if miami gets a shaq who's got everything in line, they'll be extremely dangerous, and a team noone wants to face. but forgive everyone if they haven't heard this all before. 

if people don't want to see that shaq's actually PART of the reason things fell apart in la, then that's their perogative. he gave alot while he was there, and he brough much success. it unwound, and now it's a new chapter for both sides. neither entering the next phase without any baggage. magic fans have reason to be excited though. and others have reason to be a little skeptical.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> shaq's beginning to have mike tyson parallels (i know, kobe has some too!).




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


Anyways, I think Shaq can post tremendous numbers this year, I'm talking 77 games, 30 points, 14 boards and 2 blocks...

I really think that by go time he will be in prime shape and ready to roll.

Being guarded by people like....whoever the Bobcats or Hawks have at Center will make his job a lot easier too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> shaq's beginning to have mike tyson parallels (i know, kobe has some too!).
> 
> anyway, noone denies that shaq healthy, motivated and in shape is as scary a player as the league has. he just hasn't had much of any of those 3 in a while. now, he's still great even without the health, motivation or stamina. but it's frustrating that it hasn't been important enough for him in years past to be in top shape for the season. it's actually a sad commentary that people are saying that THIS is the year, 4 years removed from the last time he entered a season in top form. he's the guy who demanded to be traded, in part because he wasn't offered a huge extension beyond the $60M he's owed the next 2 season, and NOW he's got the motivation he needs to be a beast?
> ...


Where are there parallels between Shaq and Tyson? I think you are stretching bigtime with that one.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Where are there parallels between Shaq and Tyson? I think you are stretching bigtime with that one.


before every fight with tyson we seem to hear how he's changed and he's got his head on straight, how he's going to be the old mike. now, every offseason seems to be the same with shaq, that THIS year he'll be in shape and motivated and back to his old most dominant self. obviously shaq hasn't fallen off like mike has, but it just struck me that this "this time" stuff sounds familiar. it's fair if you think it's a stretch.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> before every fight with tyson we seem to hear how he's changed and he's got his head on straight, how he's going to be the old mike. now, every offseason seems to be the same with shaq, that THIS year he'll be in shape and motivated and back to his old most dominant self. obviously shaq hasn't fallen off like mike has, but it just struck me that this "this time" stuff sounds familiar. it's fair if you think it's a stretch.


Thats cool. When I hear Tyson I think maniac, nutso, should be locked up, a detriment to society, a rapist .... so that was all I could really think of when Tyson was mentioned.

Honestly, I think the problem with Shaq, as I said before, is that he was on top of the world. He was the best, most dominating, by a wide margin and the Lakers were rolling through everyone. I think he lost his motivation to continue to improve. When you are already considered the unanimous best in the world, it is hard to continue to work to improve, which is what made MJ so great.

But I think Shaq really does have the motivation now. He wants to prove that he didnt need Kobe, he wants to prove the Lakers kept the wrong guy, and he feels disrespected by the Lakers and wants to show them up bigtime.

I think Shaq will show up in great condition and return to his form of a few years ago. He's only what, 32? He's got plenty of time left. I'd expect him to have 2 or 3 really good maybe MVP type seasons in Miami and just maybe win a ring or two, then go back into his old ways and Miami will be paying him a lot of money, but if he does bring them a ring it would be worth it for them.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I dont see how he couldve declined so much between 28-33 
i think 28/15/2 is realistic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> I dont see how he couldve declined so much between 28-33
> i think 28/15/2 is realistic


He declined because he didnt keep himself in shape. That is the only thing keeping him from being the same old dominant Shaq. It isn't like he stopped working on his 15 foot jumper or something. His mobility at his size is his whole key to being the dominant player he is. If he really does get into good shape again, no reason he cant be totally dominant again.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wilt
Kareem
Russell
Dream

*All* of them dominated and a few won rings/MVP's at 32+!!!

Shaq is arguably better then all of them,and now that hes in shape I dont see why he cant be as successful!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Wilt
> Kareem
> Russell
> ...


Weren't they all really skinny?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Why does everyone keep predicting that he'll get 14 or 15 rebounds a game? He has never come close to those numbers since his rookie year and things aren't going to change now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Wilt
> Kareem
> Russell
> ...


And all of them were passionate hard workers, something Shaq has never been, except for perhaps his early Orlando days.



> Shaq is arguably better then all of them,


No, I don't see how you could argue that. Jabbar certainly has had the superior career, in part due to the fact that Shaq hasn't finished his career, but also due to the fact that Jabbar was simply a more skilled center in his prime (and even when he was 42). 



> and now that hes in shape


Didn't we already go through this?  



> I dont see why he cant be as successful!!!


Shaq's body has already gone through irreparable damage. He has an arthritic toe that can never be healed. Due to his toe condition, other injuries have sprouted out as a result, which includes the calf injuries he has suffered over the past few years. Due to the pain in his toe, Shaq adjusted how he walked on the foot, and that translated to his running on the court, which eventually tweaked his calf beyond comfort. 

So even if Shaq were to get back into shape, he’d have to hope that the years of damage to his toe, when he didn’t condition himself enough, won’t come back to bite him in the butt. And if Shaq doesn’t get under 330 lbs, you can bet your house he won’t dominate past 34 or 35.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> Why does everyone keep predicting that he'll get 14 or 15 rebounds a game? He has never come close to those numbers since his rookie year and things aren't going to change now.


Good question, and I have no idea. 

What people should be asking themselves is why they believe Shaq will suddenly put forth the effort on the floor and in the gym when he hasn't done so for years, even after being humiliated in 2003. What'll make it harder for Shaq is the tightened playoff schedule Stern promised starting in 2005. When that goes into effect, Shaq will have to be in absolute tip top shape, or we'll see exactly why Shaq's performances with only 1 day of rest are normally not close to dominating.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> ahhhh
> 
> Shaq supporting cast is quite good do you actually think Wade all he did was dunk in his rookie season he made severals of Jumpshots to get close to the games.
> ...


Wow, this has been a busy thread.

I really don't think Dwayne Wade works as well with Shaq as Kobe. Like I said, you can give Wade a couple of steps and negate his quickness. I'd be more than happy to give him a semi-constested 20-footer that a lay-up or pull-up 10-footer.

Eddie Jones is a good three ball shooter, but with no doubles on Shaq where are his open shots going to come from? Wade's man isn't going to need to come help, the PF will slide if he drives and you don't need to double on his jumper. Same for Rasual? Person? None of these guys can create their own shot, and aside from Allan Houston, Ray Allen, Peja, and Dirk, nobody else in the league can create their own three ball.

Michael Doleac is your back-up center, so the Shaq-plan really doesn't matter against him. But after he starts getting guarded on the elbow-jumper, which is all he can hit by the way, you're gonna get REALLY tired of him. Believe this Knicks fan.

Udonis Haslem...he's going to benefit the most from Shaq being around. He's going to get the benefit of teams who start the game trying to double-big Shaq, and Shaq is a good passer still. He's going to benefit from the missed contested jumpers by Wade/Person/Jones/Rasual/Jones/Dooling. I expect a big numbers year from him, followed by him getting drastically overpaid next summer.

Damon was a nice pick-up, but I don't see a huge impact.

The thing about your shooters is that they benefit from wide open looks. The Heat basically ran a swing kind of motion last year from what I saw, which create open opportunities on ball movement. Most teams don't rotate all that hard/well, with all of the young scorers around the league, so finding open shots for good shooters wasn't as hard.

Now they're playing Shaq-ball. Dump it in and move without the ball, which most players don't do especially well. The number of open three looks they get are going to go away drastically.

But I could just be talking out of my ***, I'm kinda tired.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

For all Lakers fans lets let them Shaq is lord people have their day. We already know whats up with Shaq. He's looked like this last summer. 

He's wearing regular clothes when he puts the shorts and tank on you'll see what we've been seeing. 

Too many people want to believe a pipedream that somehow Shaq's gonna do what no other player in NBA history has been able to do and thats go back in time and be Orlando Shaq again. 

Shaq's not built to take the wear and tear anymore. The work-outs this summer is gonna kill him for next season. His feet are bad. 

On the heat team he's gonna have to carry most of the load. Dwanye Wade has been exposed. We all saw in the Olympics he can't carry Kobe's jock he can't even hit a wide open 10 footer.

He still has great potential but he has alot of work to do before he becomes a great player in the league. He's all slasher and coaches are sure to take advantage of that next season. 

Eddie Jones is a solid veteran who's game is just not condusive to having pressure placed on him. And Shaq's the kinda leader when things go wrong that is gonna talk about it. He's gonna call folks out and how are the fragile EJ and the young kids gonna respond to it. 

I think the Heat will be improved but at best they're still behind the Pistons and Heat and at Worst no better than 5th in the east. 

I think Wizards will challenge them for the SouthEast conference crown.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

How was Jabbar more skilled than Shaq? He was way more finesse but does that mean more skilled? 

I'll give you the FT percentage.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> For all Lakers fans lets let them Shaq is lord people have their day. We already know whats up with Shaq. He's looked like this last summer.
> 
> He's wearing regular clothes when he puts the shorts and tank on you'll see what we've been seeing.
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhahahhahhahhahhahha

try out for SNL! cuz that's a JOKE!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> For all Lakers fans lets let them Shaq is lord people have their day. We already know whats up with Shaq. He's looked like this last summer.
> 
> He's wearing regular clothes when he puts the shorts and tank on you'll see what we've been seeing.
> ...


:|


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> :|


:|


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> :|


Wizards roster is better than the Heat's roster clearly you're sleeping on the Wizards. I'd refer you to the cnnsi article of a month ago for reference of what I'm saying. 

You're young and you let big names cloud what could make the difference in winning that division and not winning it. 

Don't act surprised next season.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

gilbert arenas = dwyane wade
larry hughes < Eddie Jones
Antawn Jam. > Whoever the heat have playing 3
Kwame Brown = Udonis Haslem
Brendan haywood <<<<< Shaq


I see it being kinda equal... but there is no way the heat are worse than the wizards


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wiz=Heat

hahahhaha

if the Wiz are better than the Heat at the end of next season, I'll change my name to WizFan


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you new converts Shaq fans were singing a different tune before Shaq joined your Heat squad. 

I understand Hope but don't let stupidity convince you that Shaq is 300lbs and capable of averaging 30 and 15. And carrying that hole Heat team on his back. 

Because with Wade's inability to shoot the ball. defenses are gonna sag all around Shaq. 

Wes Person I guess yall figure is gonna save the day. 

I actually think the player who could really help the most other than Wade support Shaq is Wright that young cat has game and could be a tremendous player in year 1. 

But the old retreads yeah right.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TP3</b>!
> How was Jabbar more skilled than Shaq? He was way more finesse but does that mean more skilled?
> 
> I'll give you the FT percentage.


Jabbar had defense, rebounding, and a game outside of 6 feet on Shaq in his prime. I'd say that's plenty. And of course, Shaq will never have the career Jabbar had into his 40's.


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

Unless I am forgetting something, the road to the title goes THRU Detroit, and the team that has been assembled in Miami, has ZERO chance of beating them.

When Shaq goes to the bench, who gaurds Dice, Elden, one of the Wallaces, Darko?

Billups averaged 27ppg against Miami last year.

I like Shaq, and he's a force, but I'll take WallaceX2 anyday of the week in a 7-game series.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zeebneeb</b>!
> Unless I am forgetting something, the road to the title goes THRU Detroit, and the team that has been assembled in Miami, has ZERO chance of beating them.
> 
> When Shaq goes to the bench, who gaurds Dice, Elden, one of the Wallaces, Darko?
> ...


I made note of this in another thread. This Pistons team is talented, and they're only going to get BETTER! They were some 36-12 with Rasheed on the roster, including playoffs. 

They've already proven that teams can't score on them. So as they play more together they're only going to get better on offense. As Ben Wallace gets that 12-15 ft. jump shot, this team is going to be something great this year, I think.

They've only lost Mehmet Okur, and they added Antonio McDyess. If McDyess can give you 15-20 mpg off the bench, this team will do great things. Not to mention they got Carlos Delfino on their roster now, and they somehow got Derrick Coleman on their roster as well, if he can contribute anything its just a bonus.

So the depth chart currently goes:
PG: Chauncy Billups / Lindsay Hunter / Horace Jenkins
SG: Rip Hamilton / Carlos Delfino
SF: Tayshaun Prince / Ronald Dupree / Darvin Ham
PF: Rasheed Wallace / Antonio McDyess / Darko Millicic
C: Ben Wallace / Elden Campbell / Derrick Coleman

I think Coleman and Jenkins get stashed on IR with Amal McCaskill. That's a deep team, and I like the looks of it a lot.


----------



## escartin (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#21 On ma jersey</b>!
> gilbert arenas = dwyane wade
> larry hughes < Eddie Jones
> Antawn Jam. > Whoever the heat have playing 3
> ...


Still I am not convinced about the strength of the Heat team this year. 

I would put it something like this:

Arenas>>Wade

I was impressed by Wade last season, but he also got so much hype, lile I have never seen before. wade is good, but still only borderline top 10 PG in the league. His jumper is inconsistent. He is not a dream passer. his only real weapon is his speed and strong drives to the basket.

Hughes=EJ

Hughes is a very irregular player and very inconsistent. But just like Jones he can get very hot. He is a good penetrator, and can help out at the point. Jones has lost a step, and is more of a shotter now. Gains something on defense over Hughes

Jamison>>>>Wright.
People have been very high on Wright since he was drafted. But we still don not know much about him. He did pretty good in the Summer League, but other people have done well there, and flunked in the league. He is still very skinny, and we have to see him before we can establish his ability to contribute.
Jamison on the other hand is a proven scorer, who always delivers 100 percent, when he is on the court. He had a bit of an offseason in Dallas, but was still able to put up decent numbers. Wizards by a mile in that position.

Brown>Haslem

Brwon is slowly starting to find himself in this league. He is still incosistent, but more often than not You hear people saying: He is starting to get good. He is trong, and is starting to prove, that he can score. Haslem had a very good rookie season, but I thing he in some eays benefited from being on a team, that lacked a true inside presence. Thus giving him chances to ecxel. I expect numbers like last year- another Wizards position.

Finally

Haywood<<<<<<<<<<Shaq
No doubt there. Shaq is still a very dominating force in this league, and if he comes in motivated, he will be very danguerous. He can score, but still lacks good defensive presence, and does not care much about rebounding. I wish Shaq all the best, but this supporting cast is not going to get him a fourth ring


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#21 On ma jersey</b>!
> gilbert arenas = dwyane wade
> larry hughes < Eddie Jones
> Antawn Jam. > Whoever the heat have playing 3
> ...


more like ( at least next year!! )

arenas > wade
hughes = < jones
jam > *
brown > haslem
haywood< *


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> I could easily see the Heat struggling to make the playoffs in the east. They just dont have the firepower after Shaq. Wade is a good player, but he doesnt fit Shaqs game well. He likes to get to the rim, and he lacks a three point shot. Shaq clogs the lane and enhances the game of three point shooters by getting them open shots.


Let's not forget that Kobe was the same way. Also, do not forget that the Heat have Eddie Jones who is a terrific 3 point shooter and Wesley Person who will come off the bench. 

In all honesty this team reminds me of the Lakers in 1999-2000 when the Lakers had three options (Shaq, Kobe, and Rice) instead of two. The difference of course is that Shaq is older now and Wade is not yet Kobe caliber (although he could be next season as far as what Kobe was in 1999-2000). The rest of the makeup is about the same:

1) Rasual is basically Rick Fox - a solid sixth man who shot 46% beyond the arc last year.

2) Eddie Jones is a better version of Ron Haper.

3) Damon Jones is a very efficient PG (backup or otherwise) and was better last year for Milwaukee than Fisher was in 1999-2000.

4) Udonis is a hardnose PF who will bang for rebounds like A.C. Green.

5) Dorrell Wright is a good young prospect much like Devean George.

6) Stan might not be Phil but don't forget Stan's spine...Pat Riley...who has ALWAYS been successful with an allstar center (Kareem, Ewing, and Zo).

Like I said the only differences are Shaq's age and Wade's progress. Albeit they are MAJOR differences.

As great of a shape Shaq is in he will never be the same. Why? Injuries. He just can't get the same type of lift he had back then. In 1999-2000, Shaq was still one of the most athletic centers...ever. Now it seems he can't even jump 2 feet. However, losing weight might just gain back one of Shaq's advantages. His spin move. He should be quicker now and should be able to execute it at a more effective rate than the last two seasons. Also, do not forget that Shaq averaged around 24 ppg and 12 rpg against the East last year, I believe. I calculated this in another post but I can't remember the exact numbers.

How good will Miami be? I think how fast they will mesh will really dictate that. Chemistry is everything. Just look at the Spurs. Take away Tim Duncan and is their team really that much better or even better than Miami without Shaq? Yet as my memories reminds me...they played DARN well even with Duncan's absence.

Wades a great looking player. I don't see him really being anything more than what Spree was (so I don't see him reaching Kobe's ceiling) but I think he is a terrific compliment to Shaq. Just like what you said but taken from a different perspective, I believe he can do many of the things Kobe did which helped Shaq during their tenure. That is he can drive the lane and get fouls on some of the opponent's big guys and he can penetrate and divert attention to himself meanwhile finding Shaq for an open dunk. Kobe did all those things but one thing looks to be different. Wade is not selfish. He won't launch 20 shots a game even when he is cold and from what I saw last year, Wade won't rush things like Kobe did. Not only will that prevent Shaq from tiring as quickly (from running up and down the court) it could cause him to get less agitated unlike his tenure with Kobe. Also, another key that everyone seems to be forgeting or neglecting is Eddie Jones. A player who complimented Shaq VERY well and was only moved to give Kobe more playing time. People always loved to dream what would have happened with a Shaq-Kobe-Eddie trio. Well now, there is a Shaq-Wade-Eddie trio.

The Heat look good at least on paper (like I said chemistry is still to be determined). Shaq looks hungry which brings me to question: WHY WERE YOU NOT IN THAT SHAPE THE LAST TWO YEARS?! Such a pity, really. But like I said, chemistry will be the most important thing. Remember the Rockets without chemistry? Remember Hakeem's effort when he feuded with management? Remember what happen when those conflicts were resolved? Well one of them is already resolved in Miami and that is Shaq's approval of his current management. His refound effort has been proved thus far by his offseason conditioning. The other is still to be seen and perhaps the difference between a championship and "just high expectations".


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Excellent analysis. 5 Star post Mr. Doctor.


----------

